# Meriwether QDM club has openings



## flintdiver (Jan 29, 2007)

1750 acres, 17 members. 20 + food plots. Nice camp with power. Supplemental feeding program. PM or email me for more details.


----------



## flintdiver (Jan 29, 2007)

Price is $1450/member .

Southern Steel, thanks for the food plots pics. 

Flint


----------



## field (Jan 29, 2007)

Hunter success/ of the17 members how many racked, mature, buck kills this year!


----------



## flintdiver (Jan 29, 2007)

2006 : 2 bucks, 11 does
2005: 5 bucks, 15-20 does
2004:2 bucks, 15-20 does
 No bucks less than 3 1/2 years old have been killed. 
 No button bucks have ever been killed

Countless bucks up to and including several 125" or above passed.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Jan 29, 2007)

Are there any turkeys? Do current member already have there spots or how does that work?(for deer)


----------



## flintdiver (Jan 29, 2007)

Each member is allowed one primary. It's a pin system, all food plots that are club plots are pin in/out. You can move around with a portable, you just have to pin in and stay 300 yards from any private areas. PM with any other questions.


----------



## Huntr (Jan 31, 2007)

Great property. I've Hunted here for last two years. 
Free Bump


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful food plots and some great bucks !!


----------



## flintdiver (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Sandra !  Most folks don't realize the amount of time and $$ it takes to make big changes to any hunting tract. Those plots in the pics are only our medium sized plots. We have several more much larger and just as good looking.


----------



## Ian (Jan 31, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## jjmidget (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to know what part of meriwether this property is in and is the plots already done or does everyone pitch in to help do the work.


----------



## Deano (Feb 1, 2007)

How many members do you need ? pm. sent


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 1, 2007)

JJ, it's between Woodbury and Warm Springs, area is known as Raleigh. We have approx 3 work days. Usually we need people there to help drag the plots in. But Seeding/fertilizing/liming is done with a truck. Some plowing help is always needed. Tractor supplied by me. 
Deano, Call me back I left you a message.


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 2, 2007)

Meeting tomorrow morning at Bubba Doos in Luthersville at 8 AM. We might eat breakfast first, at the County Line Cafe. Anyone else wishing to go see the tract can follow us down. I'll be in a red/orange Chevy 2500. Try to PM me if you think you wanna go. Or call my cell # 770-328-3706 Thanks,  Paul


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Paul,

I gave a couple of my buddies your number last weekend and told them that they better not wait to long to call you.

To anyone that might be interested. I haven't seen this piece of property but I just joined another lease that they have nearby and it looks GREAT! These guys do a jamup job on a lease, if you are interested in killing a good buck you will be hard pressed to find a better group to hunt with.


----------



## Huntr (Feb 4, 2007)

bump for an awesome lease. Great opportunity to join a high quality lease.


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 5, 2007)

David, Looking forward to hunting with you and Rocky this season. Have your buddies get in touch with me about this piece of property if they have any interest. Thanks , Paul


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 5, 2007)

*Meriwether...*

Hey Paul....when are we going to meet?.....David and I will buy you lunch at Smitty's (actually we will give David the check!)....I am going to be down at Cedar Rock Wed. to get a key for the gates....
Rocky


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 6, 2007)

Rocky, I'll try to meet up with you guy's soon, maybe a shed hunt is in order ? I'll be down that way Thursday in the morning for a few hours. If you pull anything decent off the cameras shoot me an email, I'd like to see 'em.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 6, 2007)

*Cedar Rock*

Paul........will do....going down to meet with Shawn to get keys.....I will check some cameras.....
RR


----------



## jd1564 (Feb 8, 2007)

Are there any openings left?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 8, 2007)

*...*

yes, Pm'd you.


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 8, 2007)

*RR ...*

Rocky, picked these up this morning ! My little guy did the honors and snatched 'em up off the ground.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 10, 2007)

*Sheds....*

Are the sheds from Cliff's?.....or the 1750 acres....quite a nice looking young man too!


----------



## Huntr (Feb 12, 2007)

Clifford's place, TTT


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 12, 2007)

Paul....I walked allot of ground on our Cedar Rock ground Sunday....got "ate up" by the briars...never found any sheds...but I did see allot of "Bone" on top of a BIG Buck!


----------



## tree (Feb 14, 2007)

any spots left? pm me ,thanks tree


----------



## Huntr (Feb 21, 2007)

bump ttt


----------



## bucktrucker (Jun 3, 2007)

I know this is along shot but do you have any openings left?


----------



## flintdiver (Jun 4, 2007)

No sir


----------

